# Modelling Chocolate problem..



## mitzeh (Mar 29, 2011)

I hope this is in the right forum,

I have made up a batch of white modelling chocolate after following a guide online (said to use equal parts chocolate and corn syrup / glucose syrup) i've done this recipe before using dark chocolate with good results but this is the first time with white chocolate

im getting some good results except for the fact it seems to be too...soft  (still smooth no grains etc) 

i can kneed it into a ball but then it quickly becomes hard to handle and turns into a melted cheese consistency (sorry for the reference but its kind of like melted cheese haha)

is there any way to fix this so its easier to use? (made it for making roses & covering a cake) 

I've stored the rest of the batch in the freezer  as i stupidly made a lot   

(I'm doing this at night and the temperature is about 23' C / "73' F )

thanks for your time 

Mitch


----------



## temmyclassy (May 10, 2012)

 think because its white chocolate that's to be expected,may b U̶̲̥̅̊ should reduce  gamount of golden syrup,and please makea try out recipe next ,all  best dear


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

White chocolate is very stubborn to work w/ in making modeling chocolate that is why I use candy melts. I never had a problem w/ white candy melts and I can color it easily.Taste wise, they are very close.. It also handles beautifully. Rather than risking on wasting a lot of white chocolate, I prefer candy melts. Takes away the frustration and the wasting and the guessing. These cakes are covered and decorated entirely w/ white candy melts modelling clay..


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef Peon has a recipe here that is the same as what I use, in fact the thread is interesting as well. There are so many recipes out there , this one works every time.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/39546/white-chocolate-molding-chocolate


----------



## rajeev (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Mitch,

we make white modeling chocolate as per the following recipe and it works well for me :

white couveture callebaut- 2 kg

liquid glucose 600 ml

water 100 ml.

melt the white chocolate and get it to cool down to 28- 29 degree centigrade. Side by side add water to the glucose and heat it slightly so that the water and glucose mixes well. bring the temp to 30 degree centigrade,

mix the liquid and the chocolate with a spatula by hand.

let it crystalize in cool temperature at 15 degree centigrade for 2 day or if you need it urgently place it overnite at 4 degree centigrade.

It will be hard and we use it by passing between the rollers or a dough sheeter.

if its too hard you can microwave for 5 second.

the room temperature matter a lot it should not be more than 23 degree centigrade.

you can also add liquid colour to colour them and make flowers ribbon etc.

hope it works for you and let me know once you try the recipe.

in the above picture the entire gold fans is white modeling chocolate.

Kind regards,

rajeev


----------

